# August 2010 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to August's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, SpiritJordanRivers!*

SpiritJordanRivers (38 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (22 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JumpsxGlory (17 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lilruffian (12 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Visibre (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Starlet (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lintu (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX (8 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MIEventer (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

tseluyu dylan (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Azale1 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Picture Perfect (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

On The Bright Side (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Seifur (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Quixotic (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

katieandduke (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseOfCourse (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

New_image (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RedTree (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MacabreMikolaj (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rocky pony (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

shaker (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gizpeptig (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kr0lltopp (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

eventerwannabe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

aliloveshorses09 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fire walker TWH (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DSJ46 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

shanoona (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseRLife (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

crimson88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Citrus (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

luvs2ride1979 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

abbyshamrock (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (0 votes)


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice pics everyone!

Quick question.
Why is this month's theme Horses With Water, again? Is this on purpose or a glitch. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures everyone! And congrats to the winner!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

On my page it says 'Training', Sonya.
I was wondering, why's there a few with no water at all in them?
"If your submission does not follow this month's theme it will be removed."
http://www.horseforum.com/contests.php#ixzz0yShC7Q00


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm... maybe it is just a glitch for me... oh well.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yer a couple of the top onesw ith votes don't include water? Hmmm weird.


----------

